# This will make some whacker very happy :)



## federal officer

Fully Market Patrol Car


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## 7costanza

I just bid on it.


----------



## Sam1974

how whackerlicious!


----------



## 263FPD

"Chief's" personal car.


I think I just pissed myself laughing.


----------



## jettsixx

Somewhere right now there is a whacker that needs a squeegee for his computer monitor.


----------



## 263FPD

jettsixx said:


> Somewhere right now there is a whacker that needs a squeegee for his computer monitor.


"Maximum" discharge.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## 263FPD

I don't know about you all, but I am holding out for the Prius.


----------



## cc3915

Business Patrol & Guard Security - Home - Security Guard and Patrol - Maximum Security


----------



## 263FPD

Ghey


----------



## Eagle13

haha "...if you are in THE BUSINESS."


----------



## 263FPD

Eagle13 said:


> haha "...if you are in THE BUSINESS."


Is it like saying "I'm on the Job" ?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

3995$ seams pretty cheap for a car with a police package?


----------



## CJIS

It looks like it is in better shape than half the cars in our Fleet. Maybe I should pass it on to my chief.

In all seriousness though I think we have discussed these people in the past. I remember someone said the paint scheme looks like the old MBTA cars which it does.


----------



## grn3charlie

Eagle13 said:


> haha "...if you are in THE BUSINESS."


In THE BUSINESS is just sad.



263FPD said:


> Is it like saying "I'm on the Job *AT SIX FLAGS*" ?


FIFY


----------



## Rock

I found a picture of the sellers.


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> haha "...if you are in THE BUSINESS."


my new sig... ROFL!


----------



## Guest

Am I the only one who prank called the number on the cruiser and said "Hi. I'm calling about the Nerf cruiser you have for sale."


----------



## Guest

If I ever start my own business... It's going to have the word 'maximum' in it. It's just a word that commands respect. LOL

Maximum Penetration was already taken by Pvt and Sniper for their movie company...


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> Maximum Penetration was already taken by Pvt and Sniper for their movie company...


You're just mad the Fluffer position was filled before you found out about it...........


----------



## Guest

Well.... I'll be hanging around Pvts house more often... and it's not for the job... or his company! hahahahha Nome SAYIN?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I know, I know, it's the new scenery...


----------



## Deuce

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I know, I know, it's the new scenery...


Ok Ok, I'm working tomorrow, I need an addy and a pass key...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Oh sure... *NOW* you wanna swing by Casa De Cowboy... I see how it is...


----------



## mpd61

:smoke:


federal officer said:


> Fully *Market* Patrol Car


So the primary purpose is to patrol grocery store jurisdictions?


----------



## jedediah1

i really want to buy it and leave it in front of my business overnight...so it can be vandalized at the same time as my business after they see it night after night unoccupied :yellowcarded: fail


----------



## Bloodhound

EMTFORHIRE said:


> 3995$ seams pretty cheap for a car with a police package?


Its a 10 year old beaten mule. When we trade in our 2 year old sector cars we get about 5 grand.


----------



## grn3charlie

Simon said:


> Am I the only one who prank called the number on the cruiser and said "Hi. I'm calling about the Nerf cruiser you have for sale."


You can't leave us hanging like that. What was the response?


----------



## 78thrifleman

"Fully MARKET"????


----------



## niteowl1970

Yeah " FULLY MARKET" It's a term used by people on the "other" job.


----------



## GD

263FPD said:


> "Chief's" personal car.
> 
> I think I just pissed myself laughing.


"Has been used as Chief's person cruiser for local Security Company. Only has 94k original miles."

Security companies know have Chiefs.............this world is already fill with too many *Chiefs *and not enough Indians!!!

*Disclaimer: The use of analogy of Chiefs and Indians is in no means to insult the heritage of CHiefs or Indians.(for all the liberals).*


----------



## 263FPD

A 2000 CVPI with original 94K??????????


I call Bull Shit. Mee thinks Chiefie is a motha forking liar


----------



## Eagle13

I wonder if they have professional courtesy "IN THE BUSINESS"?


----------



## 78thrifleman

I'm all for corrections and flaiming and stuff... but this thread is D..e!ad


----------

